
The Era of Unlimited Everything: Unlimited Materials and Unlimited Money - jdcampolargo
https://www.juandavidcampolargo.com/blog/unlimited-everything
======
droitbutch
The author quotes Yuval Noah Harari "Sapiens" then argues against him with:

> That’s one of the big differences in our times. For me to thrive does not
> mean you could not thrive. The chances for you to thrive are higher if I
> thrive

A grand statement for which I see very little support of this stance. Much of
the article is based on plastics (and credit). Plastic is limited and finite.
The more plastic you make, the less materials there are for me - so I will not
necessarily thrive. Now, I may live in the same country as you and thrive
because of your prosperity - but not necessarily if I live elsewhere.

------
aiscapehumanity
Says a lot about nothing. It could just be summed up as material science and
mediums of exponential finance have bolstered what we can do such that
consequences are comparatively worth it from the world prior. And even then,
that's not really profound a statement.

